# Implications Couselling cost?



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have just booked a session of implications counselling for me and my husband for a donor egg cycle that we are hoping to start at Crea in Valencia and the clinic that I am using for satelite scans don't offer free sessions of counselling, so I am having to pay £85 on top of everything else, does anyone think this is a little bit expensive.  I am only going with this counsellor as I have previously had sessions with him and figured that he knew some of the background. Do you think it would be worth me contacting some other counsellors in the area see if I could get it cheaper or is this the going rate.  To me it seems rather expensive considering the amount of cash we are having to fork out for the cycle etc?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Becks
First of all, well done for deciding that having some counselling prior to egg donation is a good idea.  I understand that Spanish and many other clinics abroad do not feel this is necessary, whilst UK clinics usually make at least one session mandatory before treatment.  At DCN we believe that the implications counselling session should be free or at least included in a treatment package.  Making it an expensive add-on does not encourage potential parents to explore all the issues that are important to think about before taking the big step of egg or sperm donation.
In your situation it is difficult to know what will benefit you most.  If your local counsellor knows you well and you rate him, then it may well be worth paying the money.  You could try looking on the web site of the British Infertility Counselling Association to see if any of their members have practices in your area, but if they don't then you may have to travel to see someone qualified in this very specialised area of counselling, and that will cost you money (and time) too.  Don't be tempted to seek out a general counsellor.  Our experience is that because they are not familiar with the issues they will waste your time asking you questions. 
Although I know that this seems like a lot of money, actually in the scheme of things it is not an enormous sum for the opportunity to think through, in a structured and safe way, the very big and important implications of egg donation.
Very best wishes
Olivia


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Becks,

I agree, it is a bit annoying to have to pay for counselling - our clinic has a charge after the first session.  However, in the grand scheme of things it isn't that much considering the peace of mind it may give you. We found counselling extremely valuable and are considering going back for more when our son/children (fingers crossed) are older and start asking questions.

Another source of support is the DC Network who are great, the people we've met through the DCN made the whole process of deciding and coming to terms with our decision so much easier.  Olivia (above) is the head honcho of the DCN so I'm sure she can advise you about joining or other ways of getting support from them.

HTH
pippi xx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks for the advice,  I think we'll stick with this counsellor, I did contact another counsellor in the area however she was cheaper but did say that I would need more than one session. I joined the DCN network last week because I thought it would be good to get support from others going through similar experiences.

Becks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I pay £50 an hour in London for the counsellor recommended by ARGC.  Is this counsellor a fertility specialist?  I would have thought that Eastbourne or AGora clinics would have counsellors that you could access for a fee?  

Best of luck
L x


----------



## 2moggies (Mar 9, 2009)

Implications counselling is usually something imposed by the clinics as a compulsory thing you need to get through before you can have treatment, not as a service. I don't think they are really equipped to provide it as a service for somebody who actually wants to be there! I'd recommend giving it a miss if its not compulsory, all the info you need is on the DCN website.


----------

